# Round 1 / Game 4: New Orleans Hornets @ Dallas Mavericks



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Dallas Mavericks (7) [51-31] @ New Orleans Hornets (2) [56-26] *

Sunday, April 27 2008 | Dallas, Texas | American Airlines Center | 9:30 pm ET | 
| *TV*: TNT | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3


*Schedule*

Game 1: @ New Orleans 
Game 2: @ New Orleans
Game 3: @ Dallas
Game 4: @ Dallas
Game 5*: @ New Orleans
Game 6*: @ Dallas
Game 7*: @ New Orleans


*Starting Lineups*





































*Chris Paul - Morris Peterson - Peja Stojakovic - David West - Tyson Chandler*

*vs.*





































*Jason Kidd - Jason Terry - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*


*Coaches, Benches & IR*









*Byron Scott*



















































*Bonzi Wells - Jannero Pargo - Mike James - Julian Wright - Ryan Bowen - Hilton Armstrong - Melvin Ely*
















*Rasual Butler - Chris Andersen*

*vs.*









*Avery Johnson*



















































*Jerry Stackhouse - Brandon Bass - Devean George - Tyronn Lue - Eddie Jones - Malik Allen - Juwan Howard*























*Antoine Wright - Jamaal Magloire - JJ Barea*


Team comparisons
​


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I can easily see 2-2, but that just follows the home domination route that ends the season.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

if the mavs play with the fire they did last night I can see them winning the series. they dictated the pace of the game and you can tell NO was completely frustrated. the only reason it wasnt a 20 pt blowout was because of pargo. get to the hole and get them in foul trouble. our team on paper is better than theirs but we never try to dictate the pace and thats why this series isnt over yet.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> *if the mavs play with the fire they did last night I can see them winning the series.* they dictated the pace of the game and you can tell NO was completely frustrated. the only reason it wasnt a 20 pt blowout was because of pargo. get to the hole and get them in foul trouble. our team on paper is better than theirs but we never try to dictate the pace and thats why this series isnt over yet.


Isn't this exactly the problem ? They need to play their butts off for 48 minutes to just win a game, they didn't blow the Hornets out. I don't know if they can play with the same intensity again because they have shown that they are as inconsistent as they come.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> Isn't this exactly the problem ? They need to play their butts off for 48 minutes to just win a game, they didn't blow the Hornets out. I don't know if they can play with the same intensity again because they have shown that they are as inconsistent as they come.


exactly

thats what frustrates me about the mavs. if stack and josh show up its a blowout though. the mavs dont bring that do or die mentality to every game. if they did they would be almost unstoppable. I mean, they even slacked off during the 4th last game. They gotta learn to put a team out when you have them down.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't know if that will ever happen, we haven't beat a good team comfortably in ages.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't think Stack is quite "right" yet.

With Terry starting and Devean George playing more of Stack's minutes, we might have a winner.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I don't think Stack is quite "right" yet.
> 
> With Terry starting and Devean George playing more of Stack's minutes, we might have a winner.


Bass didn't have a good game but i really liked his defense against West. If JHo keeps sucking, maybe Bass can get some minutes playing SF because i don't want to see Dirk defend West.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> I don't know if that will ever happen, we haven't beat a good team comfortably in ages.


they havent been the same since miami


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Bass didn't have a good game but i really liked his defense against West. If JHo keeps sucking, maybe Bass can get some minutes playing SF because i don't want to see Dirk defend West.


I'd like to see Bass tap West on the cheek. :biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I can not express how happy I was that Stack didn't start the game on Friday night. I never really thought he fit in as well as Terry, so I'm hoping that Terry will continue to be the starter, and honestly, why wouldn't he be? They won with him playing, so he better still start. If he doesn't, I'm going to hurt someone... either Avery or Stack. I don't care, whichever one I see first, haha.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

hate to say it but i dont like our chances tonight, they are in jumpshot mode (and the shot aint fallin). plus josh is once again playing like garbage and stack is stack.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and guess what we lost 97-84 our first loss to the hornets in dallas since 98 and we are now down 3-1


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Josh Howard is now 15-58 this series, I never thought it's even possible to shoot the ball that bad.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I did enjoy that Kidd flagrant though.... :biggrin:



.... just another old fart showing his old-school way.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

We had a good first quarter, pushed the ball and attacked the paint. Then Byran Scott made some defensive adjustments, and really killed us. We started doing a lot of isos and took a lot of jumpers. Sad thing is, Avery Johnson didn't make any adjustments so we just kept shooting the ball and did a lot of 1v1.


----------

